# roxio cd creator in windows 8.1



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

Roxio LE won't work because I get a message that says all my drives are disabled. How can I fix this so I can use Roxio to create a data cd?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the software provided by the manufacturer of the PC? I'd recommend a reinstall of the software.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Is Roxio LE the version that was specific to Dell computers?

Viz


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, it might be. Check the Dell website under Software and Drivers and see if its listed there.


----------



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

Vizuliz said:


> Is Roxio LE the version that was specific to Dell computers?
> 
> Viz


Yes, it came loaded on my Dell desktop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See my post above.


----------



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is the software provided by the manufacturer of the PC? I'd recommend a reinstall of the software.


I think the best thing may be to uninstall roxio and download another cd burner. All I use it for is to copy dead files on to discs. Any recomendations for a simple, safe, free software that performs this function?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I would like you to try and reinstall it.

I used to like Imgburn, but it comes with a lot of bloatware if you're not careful.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Have you tried using WMP?

For your purposes I think WMP might be all that you need. Its free, 100% compatible with W8.1, low overhead and works OK.

Burning a CD or DVD in Windows Media Player - Windows Help

Viz


----------



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

Vizuliz said:


> Have you tried using WMP?
> 
> For your purposes I think WMP might be all that you need. Its free, 100% compatible with W8.1, low overhead and works OK.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll give it a try.


----------

